# Hop Trellis



## barls (1/7/07)

ok im looking at making a new trellis for my hops since they are now in the ground and most likely arent going to be moved for a long time. so what id like to see what designs others use. im thinking along the lines of 2 upright about 3 meters off the ground with two pulleys at the top and a line that can be lowered for havesting. im also thinking about 3 lines per plant from the top line to the ground. but id like to see how others do it


----------



## barls (4/7/07)

come on 44 views and no replys


----------



## Lukes (4/7/07)

Barls,
I run 3 lines up and along at the same height as the back fence with steel brackets coming of the fence.
Sorta like a clothes line. The hops hang underneath.
Next year I am going to go a little higher to use them to block out the neighbors.

Hope it helps


----------



## floppinab (4/7/07)

Lukes said:


> Barls,
> I run 3 lines up and along at the same height as the back fence with steel brackets coming of the fence.
> Sorta like a clothes line. The hops hang underneath.
> Next year I am going to go a little higher to use them to block out the neighbors.
> ...



[/drool]

What measurements are we talking about for that setup Luke, looking at something similar for this coming summer??


----------



## Lukes (4/7/07)

floppinab,*
* The steel brackets ( old screen printing frames ) are about 600 by 800 and I have one screwed onto every fence post. I just used real heavy fishing line to grow the runners along.

Luke


----------



## PhilS (4/7/07)

I've used an old trampoline frame for my hop frame. 

I just removed one end and slipped the tubular steel over star pickets driven into the ground.

Phil


----------



## barls (15/7/07)

well i finally got mine finished and this is what i ended up with


----------



## sqyre (15/7/07)

lookin good barls... :super: 

i am seriously concidering something similar... but this year i might just let them climb over the shed..  

Sqyre..


----------



## Andyd (15/7/07)

Lukes said:


> Barls,
> I run 3 lines up and along at the same height as the back fence with steel brackets coming of the fence.
> Sorta like a clothes line. The hops hang underneath.
> Next year I am going to go a little higher to use them to block out the neighbors.
> ...




I'd contemplated using them as a screen too, but figured that a seasonal screen would be suboptimal... what will you do during the off season?

Andy


----------



## barls (15/7/07)

mine are in the off season in the pics i posted.


----------



## Andyd (16/7/07)

Hmmm. I'd been under the impression that the plant was dormant in the off season and that the vine basically dies off. Apparently I'm misinformed (which wouldn't be the first time )

Andy


----------



## Rysa (16/7/07)

Lukes said:


> Barls,
> I run 3 lines up and along at the same height as the back fence with steel brackets coming of the fence.
> Sorta like a clothes line. The hops hang underneath.
> Next year I am going to go a little higher to use them to block out the neighbors.
> ...



That is a wonderful pic but you must worry about being raided by confused police?


----------



## Lukes (16/7/07)

Andyd,*
*No plant in the off season as they are now cut about 6 inches from the ground so they only could block out the neighbors in summer.

Here is a pic that I have posted before.
It's from the start of last summer and they had just started to kick in again with all the new shoots.




Rysa,
Heaps of hippy's live up in the hill's and I imagine that keep's the police amused.
I would be more worried about some kid's jumping the fence and ripping them out in confusion.
They take them home and all they get is a nasty rash for the effort.


- Luke


----------



## Rysa (16/7/07)

Now that would piss me off! Having some dumb arse kid ripping them off.
Pretty bloody funny to think of though, imagine the surprise when they light up.


----------



## T.D. (16/7/07)

Barls, that trellis looks great! Do you mind me asking where you got those big wooden poles from? I will be building a trellis for my hops this year (in the next couple of months actually) and am looking for something just like what you have. If you could provide any info I would appreciate it! :beer:


----------



## Steve (16/7/07)

T.D. said:


> Barls, that trellis looks great! Do you mind me asking where you got those big wooden poles from? I will be building a trellis for my hops this year (in the next couple of months actually) and am looking for something just like what you have. If you could provide any info I would appreciate it! :beer:




TD - im sure Bunnings or a garden building supplies centre would have them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## barls (20/7/07)

it was this crew quite helpful http://www.landscapesupplies.com.au
i ended up going the 3.6m ones


----------



## T.D. (20/7/07)

Thanks fellas, I'll have to organise something like this in the next month or so before the hops shoot.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## braufrau (21/7/07)

Well I've just had HWMBO, aka, he who builds the trellis, and we're going with a Luke inspired version. Thanks Luke for the beautiful photos.

I've been googling a bit and here are some more configurations I found

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/gallery/files/...gles_may_07.jpg
http://powersbrewery.home.comcast.net/Imag...isplanlarge.jpg

This one's amazing!
http://www.picobrewery.com/hopgarden/trellis3.jpg

http://hbd.org/aabg/hops/Crispy-Cascades-1.jpg

These must be ornamental but if you had enough rhizomes to use on ornamental features ...
http://img.timeinc.net/sunset/i/garden/200...der0805Arch.jpg


----------



## wabster (21/7/07)

Some great examples there Braufrau. We have an arch like your last example in the backyard, currently playing host to a wisteria. My wife wants to totally remove the wisteria and replace it with my POR, the rhizome for which is currently winging its way from Melbourne to Sydney. Thanks Johnno 

However it is not in as full (winter) sun as another part of the yard so I'll have to discuss with hop growers the pros and cons of both locations. Cheerz Wab


----------

